# Winston Churchill Event at Mort's in Wichita - Sunday, 9/7



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

This Sunday at Mort's in Old Town (1st & Washington), from 2pm-6pm. Great specials on Winston Churchill cigars, and great BBQ!! Come chat with Garrett Calhoun from Davidoff and chill at Mort's.

Email with questions, [email protected], or pm.

See you there!

Joe


----------

